# Recommend holiday home on hotel site in Ireland?



## tester1 (14 Aug 2010)

Hi 

Looking for recommendations for a holiday home that you get use of hotel facilities with. 
We have stayed in Mount Woseley and loved it but want to try somewhere new... 

Any suggestions/recommendations especially appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## huskerdu (14 Aug 2010)

We stayed in a holiday home in the grounds of the Quality Hotel in Youghal 2 years ago and would recommend it.
The pool is good, and the hotel is right on a beach.  Very good quality house.


----------



## Betsy Og (17 Aug 2010)

Station House in Clifden has self-catering apartments attached to it. Lovely country


----------



## DubShelley (17 Aug 2010)

We stayed in the houses on the grounds of the Sheraton on Fota Island and they were really nice.


----------



## glenamaddy (21 Aug 2010)

sneem hotel, Kerry


----------



## nediaaa (21 Aug 2010)

try Mount Falcon in Ballina, Co .mayo. Fantastic. enough said


----------



## margaret1 (22 Aug 2010)

Blarney golf hotel,Cork self catering. Large living room/kitchen/bathroom downstairs. Double & Twin bedrooms upstairs, both ensuite. Supervalu often has the hotel on their offers.


----------



## Plek Trum (20 Oct 2010)

+1 for The Lodges at Fota Island, Cork.  Stayed there, fabulous set up, very luxurious (includes toiletries and robes etc) and use of hotel facilities.  Great for a destress getaway and visit the wildlife park too!


----------



## ali (20 Oct 2010)

Lodges at Castlemartyr


----------



## ssm (20 Oct 2010)

Mulranny park hotel (near westport) - have new houses - think they are called parklands.  fab restaurant.  great kids club.  

Heritage Killinard (portlaois) - lovely houses / hotel / restaurant - no kids club


----------



## ssm (20 Oct 2010)

ps - have a look at Dream Ireland website.


----------



## GL01 (21 Oct 2010)

+2 on the Fota Island Lodges, especially the bigger ones looking on to the golf course. 
Mount Juliet also have some beautiful self catering options.


----------

